# Ring and Pinon HO Gears



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

I wanted to see if anyone has posted, or if anyone can share their experience with using different gears for HO slot cars. I did a search and can't really find what I'm looking for.

I came across a lot of various BRST built rear ends with racing type silicone tires. I popped a Life Like gear out of a T chassis and put one of these gears in. Right off the bat I noticed the car seemed to be much quicker from the start then normal. It also slowed in the corners much better. I stuck it on the drag strip with my fastest car I had, and the geared car (Kahne Dodge) pulled the Jimmy Johnson Chevy about 3/4 of the way, but the Johnson car won time after time. I have tried the various manufactures, but have pretty much stuck with the old school stuff that seams to work better. Namely Tyco, older AFX and Life Like T Chassis's.

So I guess I am looking for a little advise of what gear combo's work the best, for circle tracks and drag strips. I see all different tooth arraignments on the ring gears, but on the pinion just a couple different options 7T or 8T. I have a 41' Semi Oval and just a standard AW drag strip.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Gear ratios are something that you will probably have to experiment with. 7 tooth pinion gears are the standard for modern inline HO cars. Different crown gears are available from the aftermarket makers like BSRT, Slottech, Viper Scale Racing and Wizzard. If you gear a car too low (using a crown gear with more teeth) it may be faster off the line, but get passed by a car with a higher top end before it crosses the finish line. If you gear a car for more top end (less teeth) it may tend to overheat on an oval. On a drag strip that is unlikely to be a problem because the motor is only running for a short time.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Let me look but I'm pretty sure i have a gear ratio chart someone made yrs ago to use as a reference. If i can locate it ill post a pic.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Gear ratio chart.


----------

